# Mobil "Pumpkin Spice" motor oil ... limited time only



## Melensdad

I think you can buy this at STARBUCKS


----------



## tiredretired

Still not as dumb as Pumpkin Spice Beer.  Not sure who would ever drink that.


----------



## Melensdad

TiredRetired said:


> Still not as dumb as Pumpkin Spice Beer.  Not sure who would ever drink that.



Hell I can top that, we have Pumpkin Spice CIGARS at the lounge


----------



## snowstorm

I was thinking of picking up some of this for my wife


----------



## JimVT

scented fuel treatment


----------



## EastTexFrank

Bob, please be careful who you hold up to ridicule.  They are still subsidizing my health care.  Please treat them with respect.  

OK , download on them all you want.  See if I care.


----------

